# Burr Wych Elm



## BradG (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello All
I am currently negotiating a bulk price on some Burr Wych Elm

20 pieces:
Approximate length of each piece is 65mm x 17mm x 17mm

As it stands it would be £10.00 ($16.00) but it would be nice to get this down a touch if i can.







I dont mind shipping it around the world providing whoever is interested covers the cost of the postage and the packaging.

I appreciate this is all loose conversation at the moment, just i am trying to get a feel for how much people would be interested in so i can negotiate quantity with my supplier

Its a lovely wood, you can see some of the pens i have made from it here:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=82926

Kindest Regards
Brad


----------



## RDH79 (Jul 12, 2011)

This might not be the place for this post. It will probably get moved.
Also you will need to update with your profile. Not many including me will buy from just a name.
Rich H.


----------



## BradG (Jul 12, 2011)

Fair enough Rich, was just a suggestion.
If you would rather buy direction visit ebay here:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/20xwoodturning-offcut-burr-elm-pen-blanks-FREE-POSTAGE-/220798989130?_trksid=p5197.m185&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC.OPJS%26itu%3DI%252BUA%26otn%3D10%26pmod%3D320699498783%252B290580123200%252B220809191126%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D1299126298300857431

He does mention he will do worldwide postage


----------



## RDH79 (Jul 12, 2011)

Didnt mean to sound mean. But if i wouldnt have said anything I am sure someone would.
I buy all of my turning material from members and companies that support IAP. 
Thanks for offering a different wood than I have ever seen here. Hope to do business with you 
Rich H


----------

